# Just some sketches, what do you think?



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

These are just some sketches that I was working on inbetween doing homework for my 6 college courses. Honestly I don't know how I found the time.


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

VERY Nice  I like them!!!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are really cool! If you added watercolour they would make great illistrations for a book


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

They're really nice. Well done!


----------



## ZiSquared (Feb 24, 2008)

It looks like Sam Savvit's work. I have his book on drawing horses as well. One of the best ones, in my opinion.


----------



## HorsieGal (Feb 26, 2008)

I really like them, keep up the good work, the foal was really cute


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are gorgeous drawings. Well done.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

ZiSquared said:


> It looks like Sam Savvit's work. I have his book on drawing horses as well. One of the best ones, in my opinion.


they do *nods*

Love them!


----------



## Oliivia (Mar 5, 2008)

too good to be true :shock: 

i haven't seen so beautiful drawing


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I really like them!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

those are amazing!

do you have any more?


----------



## Tasha'shuman (Mar 4, 2008)

What fantastic work!


----------

